# More goodies arrived today....



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

More goodies arrived today....


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

goodies is right! nice haul


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks tasty, enjoy them.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hell, I was smelling the screen!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn thats nice


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

One sweet ass haul. Enjoy the My Fathers, one of my favorites.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You love those MFs don't you! Looks like a great haul. Got me another box of the Padilla Miamis last week, now have a little over 2 and a half boxes  I can age some!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet score !


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Never had those but they sure look good!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice haul.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice, I would love to try those My Fathers!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Excellent haul!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow great looking cigar, I got a little choked up when I saw the pictures.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Yummy!!!!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice haul. The My Fathers look great have to get me a few.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are my fathers 2 favorite cigars (no joke).

Padilla Miami 
Don Pepin My Father.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Some great sticks! Seeing all those beautiful cigars makes me hate being broke (baby boy coming on October 15th) but I will get some soon! 

I really want to get some Arthur Fuente "It's a Boy" cigars! I think those would be nice.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh My Gosh,,,,are you kidding me? Dave,,,these are not run of the mill cigars and you sir are not a run of the mill cigar smoker.  I am almost speechless again,,,BS,,,,this is insane and I'm telling your wife!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome pickups


----------

